# huge vivarium/ paludarium ideas



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

I wanted to build or buy a very large terrarium/paludarium very similar to the exo terra glass terrarium but on a muck larger scale. about 12'x3'x6' thats why I need front doors for easy acsess I like there terrarims but they are way too small 
I want it to be able to hold at least 12" of water and made either of glass or acrylic I really dont want to use wood. It would need to have either front opening or sliding doors in the middle of the tank 
I did see cagebydesign.com but I dont think they can hold water 
I also checked out jworlds.com and did like there products 
another site that I saw was glasscages.com they have nice stuff but they dont post pics for all there tanks
I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or links to some products that they seen thanks for the help 
I dont want the whole tank to hold water. I want a large land area with a long cascading creek/stream flowing from the back of the tank traveling along the side and then droping into a large pool simmilar to the waters edge viquarium but on a much larger and natural scale. I also have a large 5'x18"x2' river tank and I'm getting bord with it I dont think that I can customize it any more then I did I want to create something new 
and exiting to look at and also grow a lot of tropical plants 
below are pics of my river tank I went to some zoos and they had some great exibits that will be my dream tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

The Sapari in Ecuador at the University had a tank about that large. We had it made of glass and had a water section using pond type supplies. Ben may be able to explain it more since he was there to set it up.
j


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

here is a link to my pics I have to update my piccs my plants and moss have spread all over the tank

http://community.webshots.com/user/gdfella


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I would suggest looking for something like this.

Then just set it up indoors.

s


----------

